# EVgo (electric vehicle chargers) partner with Uber



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UBer partners with EVgo to get Uber Drivers nice discount on Charging 
get your discount here










EVgo partners with Uber


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

dauction said:


> UBer partners with EVgo to get Uber Drivers nice discount on Charging
> get your discount here
> 
> View attachment 529483
> ...


Wow, how many Uber drivers can even afford an electric car this is why they are doing it, .05% maybe, another con job........


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They need to go public and be like blink 👍
Billion dollars overnight and raise some $$$$ before the stock gets melted by next year.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Wow, how many Uber drivers can even afford an electric car this is why they are doing it, .05% maybe, another con job........


Most full-time drivers can. You can get used Chevy Bolts for 14k



mbd said:


> They need to go public and be like blink &#128077;
> Billion dollars overnight and raise some $$$$ before the stock gets melted by next year.


Agree with Blink ..they haven't done anything .. ChargePoint , EVgo and others are doing the most at getting chargers installed.

I sold blnk a few days ago at $31$ :smiles:


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

dauction said:


> UBer partners with EVgo to get Uber Drivers nice discount on Charging
> get your discount here
> 
> View attachment 529483
> ...


you saving 0.03/min?.... that's a "nice" discount?...geez.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

dauction said:


> Most full-time drivers can. You can get used Chevy Bolts for 14k
> 
> 
> Agree with Blink ..they haven't done anything .. ChargePoint , EVgo and others are doing the most at getting chargers installed.
> ...


Ok, haven't looked in to it lately, but not long ago they were high. I just paid 18,000 for a new Mitsubishi Outlander Sport last year maybe next one will be electric.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> you saving 0.03/min?.... that's a "nice" discount?...geez.


And NO $7.99 a Month Fee and extra charging time..60 minutes instead of 45.

Every little bit helps... $1 extra per ride as well from Uber for driving EV


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Before I ever go this route of course I will research all of it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Before I ever go this route of course I will research all of it.


Please do. The $1 extra per ride has made a real difference. I drive roughly the same people same places and making an extra $200 or so a month. I'd drive exclusive Uber if they had more runs for me in my Market so I split between Uber/Lyft

you can research more at my signature

Hey Frank... The Bolt is the best bang for the Buck right now.. 238 Miles Spring, summer into Fall... winter ..real winter like Minnesota where I live 165 Miles. As Long as you have a Fats Charger though you'll be fine. I generally take lunch right at the charger for 1/2 hour.

one small detail about the Bolt ... they are under Recall for Battery Fire s :biggrin:

They have had 5 fires out of 50,000 Bolts..enough they had to do a recall. GM has initially had LG Chem build the batteries for them and those are the ones they are having issues with (including mine) . We are advised to only charge to 90% until they determine the exact cause and remedy.

But from all sources, it APPEARS that GM will be installing brand new Batteries which means my Bolt with 66,000 miles will now be a Bolt with "zero" miles

Just those Batteries that LG Chem produced


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

dauction said:


> Please do. The $1 extra per ride has made a real difference. I drive roughly the same people same places and making an extra $200 or so a month. I'd drive exclusive Uber if they had more runs for me in my Market so I split between Uber/Lyft
> 
> you can research more at my signature
> 
> ...


Interesting, if I buy a new vehicle again and this might change, you see for me dealing with the thieving mechanics is too stressful for me, because I try very hard even though not a mechanic to stop them in their tracks, this is why I have been going new, thanks for info............. I could tell you probably from all the years I have worked for myself around 30 times I got work done for half the price with someone else, a huge savings..........


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for the post @dauction! Now let's break this story down:

1) EVGO member and Uber Pro Blue have equivalent discounts. Since EVGO membership is free, there's no real help here.

2) Uber Pro levels above Blue get "up to" 25% discount. Since anyone can get the 15% discount, this represents an actual benefit at best 10% additional discount.

3) What is "up to"? It appears it mean _up to _60 minutes per day qualifies for the 10% discount additional discount. Since in my locale a 1hr charge costs between $12-16 (highly depends on the car's state of charge when you plug in), that equates to $1.60 a day, at best.










CONCLUSION:
Hey, $1.60 (or thereabouts) is better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. I'll take it. Still, this program is reminiscent of the Subway promotion, and seems to have more PR value than anything. But don't forget the real benefit to driving an EV in California: Uber takes only 20% of the fare. _That _adds up.




dauction said:


> Every little bit helps... $1 extra per ride as well from Uber for driving EV


You should add though that is only if someone orders Uber GREEN (it's a new choice on the app in a growing number of CA locales).




dauction said:


> But from all sources, it APPEARS that GM will be installing brand new Batteries which means my Bolt with 66,000 miles will now be a Bolt with "zero" miles


It appears from the recall notice I received from GM that all the dealer is going to do is reprogram your car not to charge above 90%. It said literally that in the letter.

Also, my car is a 2019 and I got the letter. I've never heard of anyone but LG supplying batteries for the Bolt.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nope. If Uber wants me to to electric they will need to 'assist' me in buying one and then pay me more per mile/hour. Otherwise, hard pass.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> nope. If Uber wants me to to electric they will need to 'assist' me in buying one and then pay me more per mile/hour. Otherwise, hard pass.


$1 extra per ride


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> $1 extra per ride


yeah, that is not enough to run out and and buy a Tesla. I really want one, too I should add. But neither of our cars are ready to be replaced just yet. 
But if Uber did something on the buying end, that could do it. 
Closest, so far, I get to a Tesla is a single stock share via robinhood account. hahahahahhaa :thumbup: :biggrin: :roflmao: Made 20% since purchase, too.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> nope. If Uber wants me to to electric they will need to 'assist' me in buying one and then pay me more per mile/hour. Otherwise, hard pass.


ha ha ha............ goshalester but very good luck also................. they don't care if you breath, supply and demand............


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's another EVGO electric drivers can get behind...

https://electricrevs.com/2020/07/31/evgo-and-gm-jointly-announce-fast-charging-expansion-plan/


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Here's another EVGO electric drivers can get behind...
> 
> https://electricrevs.com/2020/07/31/evgo-and-gm-jointly-announce-fast-charging-expansion-plan/


Morning Tron ..excellent ! I need to post over at ev site. We have been talking about GM adding chargers at all it's dealerships as well


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Thanks for the post @dauction! Now let's break this story down:
> 
> 1) EVGO member and Uber Pro Blue have equivalent discounts. Since EVGO membership is free, there's no real help here.


If the Uber membership is the same as the $7.99/month membership, then


> Your $7.99 monthly Membership includes the first 25 to 34 minutes of your charging activity every month depending on your charger locations. Members are guaranteed per-minute rates which are at least 10% lower than our standard Pay As You Go rates.


If an hour costs $12-$16, then you should save $6-$8 on your first charge each month... plus the $1.20 to $1.60 on other days you use EVgo. So if you use it weekly, that could save $11.20/month. I agree, it's not really that much.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Plus, there is virtually no membership fee if you charge over $7.99 /month. They credit the fee back to you.


----------

